# Simply Mavelous Cherry Rub



## nexpress (Jun 4, 2011)

I am thinking about ordering some of this rub.  Has anyone else tried it?  If so how was it?

Thanks


----------



## nwdave (Jun 4, 2011)

What's the name of the rub and do you have a link we can look at?


----------



## nwdave (Jun 4, 2011)

Threw the name into the Google machine and came up with several BBQ sites that seem to think it's quite the stuff.  It would be interesting to know how much is chemical and how much is REAL.  Makes a difference to many of us.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

nexpress said:


> I am thinking about ordering some of this rub.  Has anyone else tried it?  If so how was it?
> 
> Thanks


It's really good stuff...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87727/cherry-rubbed-venison-and-dove

Steph sent some for me to try before he had it on the market... It's one of my favorites now.  All of his products are killer.


----------



## nexpress (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.simplymarvelousbbq.com/simply-marvelous-cherry-rub-16-oz


----------



## ellymae (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree - SM Cherry is now one of our favorite rubs for beef, pork, and chicken.

Here is a pork shoulder bring hugged with 2 racks of spares - all dusted with SM Cherry.







Steph is a great guy and makes great products. I just ordered my second 5 pound bag.

http://simplymarvelousbbq.com/store/

I think I have every one of Stephs rubs - and I like them all. I say go for it!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

I have not tried this rub yet and until recently I had not ever tried a cherry rub.

I just got some cherry rub from Flyweed as part of an exchange and man it is tasty


----------



## nwdave (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that settles that.  I've been wanting to add cherry to the inventory.  Hope he's ready for a rush of orders.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that blows my allowance.......just ordered the Cherry and Apple rubs, 16 oz size to try out.


----------



## nexpress (Jun 5, 2011)

Just ordered the Cherry rub.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 5, 2011)

The apple has a nice kick to it.

I will be interested in hearing your review once you try it.


----------



## flyweed (Jun 5, 2011)

scar...yes my cherry rub is a bit different than this one..I got the idea from tasting this one..and it is good, but I created it, using "stuff" that appealled more to my taste buds...but Simply Marvelous' cherry rub is indeed very good on just about anything (as is mine)  ;)

Dan


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow I don't usually like to buy many rubs when there is so many recipes to make, but I will be ordering this one!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 8, 2011)

Talk about fast delivery.  We were talking about this on the 5th, I received my order today by priority mail.  Granted that this was up the left coast but still.  That well recommends them.  Tip of the finger taste says this is going to be some good stuff.  I ordered the Apple and Cherry.  Now to find some pork to try this stuff out on.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Talk about fast delivery.  We were talking about this on the 5th, I received my order today by priority mail.  Granted that this was up the left coast but still.  That well recommends them.  Tip of the finger taste says this is going to be some good stuff.  I ordered the Apple and Cherry.  Now to find some pork to try this stuff out on.


Nice to hear Dave.... Steph is a great guy!


----------



## ellymae (Jun 8, 2011)

Pork, Chicken, or Beef - it all works!!


----------



## nexpress (Jun 9, 2011)

I also got mine in the mail yesterday.  I am going to put it on some baby backs this weekend.  Can't wait.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I'll have to try the cherry.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like an order coming from me soon after I get paypal to quit f'n up online purchases. Some go thru, others dont and its not due to funds - frustrating!  Some of the perks to living in Paradise I guess.


----------



## nexpress (Jun 13, 2011)

ReplyI didn't get to do my ribs this weekend I did a whole chicken instead.  All I can say about the rub is WOW.  It had a great flavor.  I will be ordering more and I may try a few of the other rubs he has on the site.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Used the spicy Apple rub on a pork tenderloin, wrapped in bacon and smoked in a maple smoke for a family dinner party.  The spicy is not too spicy.  Just right for a wuss like me.  I don't like the taste to be overwhelming with spices.  This rub works extremely well.  Even a 2 1/2 year old fussy toddler gobbbled down her portion.  I was told to bring more next time, there wasn't enough for seconds.  12 people can't be wrong. 

I think it would have been even better if I could have done an overnight marinade (my usual practice).  Cherry Rub is on the agenda next weekend.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you liked the rubs. I am putting on ribs, shoulders, and a brisket on tomorrow. SM Cherry will be on most if not all.

YUM!!!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, it's not the weekend but I tried out the Cherry.  This time, I used EVOO and Cherry rub on Pork Chops, marinated overnight (about 18 hours) then grilled to about 150.  It looks like I'll have to order some 5 lb bags to take to Colorado in August to share with my adult children.  Kinda spreading the word and the cheer, don'tcha know?  These rubs are well worth everyone's consideration.

~Dave


----------



## cecil (Jun 17, 2011)

for a cherry rub I like to add a small pack of cherry Jello powder to my favorite rub. Works great. Every one seems to love it.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 2, 2011)

Bummer - still can't get an order to go thru online.  trying to get a small one of the Cherry and the Apple, but Paypal kicks it back for an unspecified reason.  

Anyone want to order and ship to me - I can paypal you directly (and instantly)?

pm me

John


----------



## dnvrdv (Jul 2, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Well, it's not the weekend but I tried out the Cherry.  This time, I used EVOO and Cherry rub on Pork Chops, marinated overnight (about 18 hours) then grilled to about 150.  It looks like I'll have to order some 5 lb bags to take to Colorado in August to share with my adult children.  Kinda spreading the word and the cheer, don'tcha know?  These rubs are well worth everyone's consideration.
> 
> ~Dave


Hmmm,  So I shouldn't order any?


----------



## nexpress (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got 5 more pounds of the cherry rub this week.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2011)

dnvrdv said:


> Hmmm,  So I shouldn't order any?


Well, what with everything going on, I haven't put an order in yet.  Might just wait until I get to your place, then have the order sent to your house.


----------



## gulf shucker (Jun 20, 2017)

I have been wanting to try this. I think this confirms my order!


----------

